# Conversion Cylinders for black powder pistols



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Does anyone know any shops that sell conversion cylinders for black powder pistols in the Central Ohio area? I have been to Buckeye OD and they don't. I'd like to keep my money local if I can. I know I can get conversion cylinders from Midway and a few other places online.

Thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Send a PM to C.Keith & Co. he is a gunsmith and local to me, here in Akron. He has a full service gun shop and manufacturing license. He can make just about anything you need or want.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Huntinbull!


----------

